# Electric Motors Corp. Converts Gasoline Cars to Electric



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

> At this point, electric conversions are only cost-effective for those who drive in excess of 30,000 miles per year


huh? Is California electricity more expensive too?


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

i particularly like the thought of the " 8000" cycle batteries...


----------

